# mosiguito problem



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Take care of the grading problum.
No standing water no mosquitos.
A Mosquito Magnet works great.
http://www.mosquitomagnet.com/store...&s_kwcid=TC-1026342-11609068122-be-1430074835


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

joecaption said:


> #1 Take care of the grading problum.
> No standing water no mosquitos.
> A Mosquito Magnet works great.
> http://www.mosquitomagnet.com/store...&s_kwcid=TC-1026342-11609068122-be-1430074835


Cmon, Joe, ol bud, how can you say this gizmo works great? This dohicky is a white elephant, overpriced (probably pandering to consumers who believe if it costs $$$ must be good, you dont wanna be cheap, now, do you?), complicated, with parts that break easily, reviews are nothing but full of unhappy customers who got taken in, etc. no beter than a 4$ citronella candle, which also is bogus concept. 

Save your $$ and drain your yard, like Joe (and me) said.


----------



## scottharrison (Feb 8, 2013)

newtda said:


> Hello I have a mosquito problem in my backyard. I have a couple of trees that will give a fair amount of shade through out the day. Water will sit in the back yard if rains allot. I am looking for the easiest way to kill them off the mosquito or keep them away. We would love to sit outside and not get bit up.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


Nowadays, mosquito is considered one of the most harmful insects.It can cause deadly diseases such as malaria and dengue. However, we must prevent this by cleaning the whole area of our surrounding. We must eliminate mosquitoes for they are great hazards for us human beings.


----------



## Donald32 (Mar 1, 2013)

Make a proper drainage system in your back yard for releasing of rain water. It will help great in reducing the amount of mosquito. On the other hand hire a professional team which will spray in your back yard for making them permanently gone.


Brisbane Pest Treatment


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Donald32 said:


> Make a proper drainage system in your back yard for releasing of rain water. It will help great in reducing the amount of mosquitos. On the other hand hire a professional team which will spray in your back yard for making them permanently gone.


Oh, so now we have a spray which is effective permanently? What brand/tradename is that product? Not even DDT did that.


----------

